# anyone majoring in journalism?



## angel5433 (Dec 29, 2009)

i really need to decide on a major soon, as i don't want to spend anymore time in college than i have to lol, so i wanted to see if anyone had some insight into this major. i want to focus on print journalism if i can (i love to write and the other aspects of communications require speaking :um) so i was curious what all it entails? i hear it's very competitive to get a job as a journalist, do you think that solid writing and research skills will be enough to make it? or do you think the fact that i'm slightly dysfunctional in speaking in front of other people will ruin my chances?

any input would be great


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

angel5433 said:


> i really need to decide on a major soon, as i don't want to spend anymore time in college than i have to lol, so i wanted to see if anyone had some insight into this major. i want to focus on print journalism if i can (i love to write and the other aspects of communications require speaking :um) so i was curious what all it entails? i hear it's very competitive to get a job as a journalist, do you think that solid writing and research skills will be enough to make it? or do you think the fact that i'm slightly dysfunctional in speaking in front of other people will ruin my chances?
> 
> any input would be great


Hey Angel,

I am currently a Journalism major (focusing in print). I am a freelance writer and columnist for my school's newspaper, and let me tell you, Journalism is NOT a SA friendly job. For my first report, I have had to randomly go up and talk to strangers, people who I did not know. It was nerve racking, but a great teaching experience.

In order to get a good job as a journalist, you will need to get as many internships and experiences as possible. You will need to create a portfolio of work and a network of people you can connect with. Being able to write well and having good research skills will not be enough to be a journalist, unfortunately.

Hopefully this helps!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I dropped out of journalism school because I couldn't handle the interviewing aspect of it all. I think that if it's something you really want, you should go for it. It won't be easy, but what is, with this disorder?


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i don't know why...but every time i see the title of this thread...i read "anyone majoring in marijuana?"


----------



## Libertysfate (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorry, I'm new and a year late to this conversation. lol But here's my input.
I honestly can't say for sure that I have SA or if I'm just socially awkward and introverted, but I am a reporter by occupation (degree in print journalism). I work for a weekly newspaper covering pretty much everything. I wrote for the school paper in college too and I actually found that too be more difficult.

I have spots of anxiety and it's tough but I've learned over the years if I really want something I just have to go for it. Thinking about it too much will make the anxiety worse to the point of crippling you, but if you tell yourself "This is what I need to do..." and just do it without thinking too much it gets easier overtime. At least for me anyway. I wouldn't say I'm "cured" because I still get moments of extreme anxiety. 

It was actually something that was brought up by another student in one of my journalism courses when we had publishers and editors from various papers and magazines come to speak, and really, you don't have to be a social butterfly or outgoing to succeed in the business. You really just need to be a good writer and reporter and have the drive to get things done when they need to get done.

That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm not in college yet but I was planning on making journalism my major. I have little interest in news reporting and so on, but I thought, at least, if I had a masters or whatever in that department I'd be looked at as credible for when I publish books.


----------



## crazydom (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm a Journalism major right now. I've had to do two news stories in my first major class which involved talking to strangers about the topic and asking my own questions. The second report required me to even find my own 'expert' on the topic and interview him myself.

Needless to say, it's probably the hardest thing in the world for someone with SA. You have to talk to people in every facet. From the people you interview to your professors to your own classmates. And then when you get into internships, working on papers, etc it just gets even more involved.

And you have to do those things. A Journalism degree is worthless without some kind of portfolio. You need to do internships and get some kind of material published while in college. I thankfully go to a college that gives me a multitude of opportunities for these and has helped me along.

If you want it then I'd say go for it, but be aware of just how much you'll have to put yourself out there.


----------



## Libertysfate (Oct 28, 2011)

candiedsky said:


> I'm not in college yet but I was planning on making journalism my major. I have little interest in news reporting and so on, but I thought, at least, if I had a masters or whatever in that department I'd be looked at as credible for when I publish books.


I see where you're coming from but a journalism degree is just a piece of paper unless you actually have some work experience to back it up. Seeing as how you're not in college yet, you're not aware that there are "weeder" classes that weed out those who aren't committed to the program. So my advice would be to focus on an area you're actually interested in to make your life a little easier and save yourself some money. College isn't cheap.

I'm working on writing fiction myself but that came _after_ I decided to pursue journalism. If you have no interest in news reporting and "so on" and you have SA then college is going to be a B--ch for you. If you're more interested in just publishing books then consider a degree in literature or English. Try getting into a creative writing program, because I'll tell you from experience that news writing is NOT the same as literature writing. In fact, they don't even use the same manual.


----------

